# Treating wild plants



## CichPhreak (Feb 9, 2003)

I am going to try some dwarf hair grass from the wild in one of my tanks but have read different opinions on whether to treat or not before planting. I have some of Jungle's Clear Water, which is a dilute potassium permanganate to use as a dip. The tank currently is fishless but it would seem prudent to dip would it not to prevent who knows what. Advice please on whether it's worth it and how long to dip.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Treat it... one time I got this creature only 1mm big and looks like a fish food to me from a plant I pick in the near by lake so I though it would be taking care of by my Kirbensis. They spit it out once they try to eat them and next thing you know they are every where. I use lots salt(cause it is fresh water creature so...) to kill every thing, one time I did take out the soil and put it in oven, I try to spuish them with my finger(it got shells liek a clam but yet swim like a bug)... what ever you can think of I do it and they came back a few week later and they are every where.


----------



## Noto (Oct 26, 2009)

Sounds like a conchostracan or an ostracod- they are harmless filter feeders.

I don't treat my wild plants. I have never had any plant pests come in to my tanks, though plenty of other bugs are introduced. Most are totally harmless, but some, such as predatory insects, may be dangerous to smaller fish, and others, such as snails and algae, may overpopulate and become nuisances. A good rinse usually gets rid of the former, and controlling nutrient input in the tank will control the latter.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

I dip every plant I get in a solution of Potassium Permanganate from the chemistrystore.com.

- Brad


----------



## CichPhreak (Feb 9, 2003)

Thanks. That's what I wound up doing


----------



## GmoAndres (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi!
In my case, only a good rinse with water..no more treatment

This aquascape, was realized only with chilean native species (recolected from nature) :










Regards


----------

